# Always tired



## SagMaria (May 18, 2007)

It seems like no matter how many hours of sleep I get I can barely drag myself out of bed in the mornings.  It gets better throughout the day but how do you ladies handle mornings and why the heck am I SO tired in the mornings?


----------



## Shimmer (May 19, 2007)

are you anemic?
Also, you  may have your alarm set to go off during a bad time in your sleep cycle. I knowthat if I'm in REM sleep and my alarm goes off I want to throw my phone. :/


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 19, 2007)

I read somewhere that it doesn't matTer how many hours as much as how well we sleep when we sleep. Look for things like bad mattress and dry air or bad lighting. Also sleep apnea can prevent you from getting a restful sleep. A lot of people don't even know they have apnea. HTH!


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (May 19, 2007)

Thankkk you for starting this post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have to sleep any where between 15-20 hours just to not feel tired


----------



## choseck (May 19, 2007)

I've never had a hard time getting up in the morning - I'm a morning person, but I'm also a night person as well.  For work I need to be up by 3:50AM - so I try to go to bed by 9:30ish, usually by like 1 in the afternoon I start getting tired.  What helps for me?  Working out!  Seriously, after I get off work I go to the Y right away and after an hour of working out, I'm so refreshed!  Maybe try doing something active when you feel real tired, go for a quick brisk walk?

Not sure if that will help, but its a cheap solution if it does!


----------



## Taj (May 19, 2007)

do some stretching before sleep.  It helps improve your quality of sleep.  Of course do exercise regularly ! Keep you cheerful and energetic !  I love swimming and jogging most !


----------



## SagMaria (May 19, 2007)

UGH!!!!!!  ME too .... WHY?! 












 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThiicknSeskii* 

 
_Thankkk you for starting this post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have to sleep any where between 15-20 hours just to not feel tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## SagMaria (May 19, 2007)

That is something I keep hearing and I want to start so bad, I need to have stitches taken out first ...  but after that I hope I get the go to from the doc that I can exercise!!!  WEEEEE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_do some stretching before sleep. It helps improve your quality of sleep. Of course do exercise regularly ! Keep you cheerful and energetic ! I love swimming and jogging most !_


----------



## SagMaria (May 19, 2007)

That is something I keep hearing and I want to start so bad, I need to have stitches taken out first ... but after that I hope I get the go to from the doc that I can exercise!!! WEEEEE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_do some stretching before sleep. It helps improve your quality of sleep. Of course do exercise regularly ! Keep you cheerful and energetic ! I love swimming and jogging most !_


----------



## madamepink78 (May 21, 2007)

def look into seeing if you are anemic......I can sleep 10+ plus hours....I am really anemic to the point where I have had some blood transfusions.......you might need some iron ...check with your dr ...also look into some multivitamins


----------



## User49 (May 21, 2007)

I am this way too! I have thought for a long time that I need to go to see a doctor, but just didn't. In the morning I either get up just fine or 5/7 days I will feel like I don't have the energy to get up and start the day. And in the evenings after work it's just like i have no energy to go out or clean the house or anything. I know that I've read somewhere that having an open window in the morning is a good thing as it circulated oxygen. Also I make a cup of green tea or some sort of herbal tea as they cleanse the system and it feels good in the morning to drink a few cups of water. Exersize plays a big part too. If u don't do any, start doing something little three times a week because it will help u sleep better and feel better too...


----------



## rebekah (May 25, 2007)

maybe you're growing lol


----------



## Celina (Jun 2, 2007)

Exercise helps me to sleep better (and feel better in general).  I also find that when my bedding is fresh and clean, a fan with a little bit of noise is going, and the room is cool I sleep great.  I've had trouble sleeping though when I have PMS and when my husband and/or dog is moving around a lot.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 5, 2007)

You should also have your thyroid levels checked. Even a mild slow functioning thyroid can cause extreme fatigue. Check for iron levels as well. I am hyperthyroid, but if I take too much medication I can't get up in the morning. I take iron while I have my period. A good brand that does'nt bother my stomache is called Slow-Fe.


----------



## xiahe (Jun 7, 2007)

i read somewhere that your body takes in sleep as 4 hour increments (4hrs, 8hrs, 12hrs, etc).  you're more likely to feel more well-rested if you get close to 8 hours of sleep versus 10 hours; 12 hours versus like 14 hours, etc.  i've actually found this to be true, too!  there were some nights where i may have only gotten 1 to 2 hours of sleep (lol...) and i felt SUPER tired, but other nights i got close to 4 hours and i felt more refreshed and energized.

idk, i learned that in my psychology class.


----------

